# NANNING | Guimin Investment Headquarters | 211m | 39 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

__





桂民投大厦、广西商会大厦开工！


澎湃，澎湃新闻，澎湃新闻网，新闻与思想，澎湃是植根于中国上海的时政思想类互联网平台，以最活跃的原创新闻与最冷静的思想分析为两翼，是互联网技术创新与新闻价值传承的结合体，致力于问答式新闻与新闻追踪功能的实践。




m.thepaper.cn








__





211米桂民投总部基地项目最新进度，速度很快






k.sina.cn














By 757068276


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@Khale_Xi It looks like you posted the render twice instead of the construction photo.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-26 by 757068276


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

pretty basic, IMO cladding choice will make or break it.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SSP： Guimin Investment Headquarters, Nanning - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> pretty basic, IMO cladding choice will make or break it.


at least, they have round edges and I like round edges


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-27 by NN黑梦


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-09 by 757068276


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-20 by 757068276


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-23 by 800202


----------

